# Silvia PID temp issues.



## Ads (Aug 25, 2016)

Hi

Tonight I PID'd my Silvia. The unit itself seems to work ok but the temp that it shows is all over the place.

Currently have it set to 200F and the display is showing anything between 205-245. The output light is flashing and bringing the boiler on and maintaining temp I just have no idea what temp it is!

If I knock the SV temp right down then the temp still oscillates and the output light stops flashing...

Currently the PID is factory set, had a quick play with P & L settings but it makes no difference.

Hope someone can help cos this journey has come to a stop after fitting PID.

Auber PID by the way......

Cheers Adam.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Have you run an auto setup so it can find the correct values?


----------



## Ads (Aug 25, 2016)

Nope I've not read anything about that?






little vid this morning with temp showing all over the place.


----------



## Ads (Aug 25, 2016)

Do you have any details re auto set up?

I'll have a look through what I've got and see if there's anything.....

thanks for the reply....


----------



## Ads (Aug 25, 2016)

Strangely the temp reached the set 283 when steaming and is stable.....


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

It doesn't use the PID when steaming (or at least it didn't use to), it just reverts to bang bang.

Even if the probe was not correctly attached to the boiler it would not cause that kind of issue. I'm going to go with either a wiring problem (touching wires where they go into the back of the PID?) or a faulty unit. Email Auber - they can be extremely helpful (they were in my case, when my SSD blew up), and recheck all of your wiring, especially the wires to and from the probe to the PID.


----------



## Ads (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks for the reply, checked connections and all good. I'm an electrician which doesn't mean I can't make a mistake but pretty confident they're tight and contained. It still does it with the unit out of the heat sink case.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Hm. I reckon its the thermal probe then (have you tried with it off the boiler?) - the PID and relay appears to be functioning relatively correctly (although could be a dodgy connection where the line from the probe goes in). Likesay, give Auber a mail, they have seen most things that go wrong with their PIDs, and they are pretty good / quick at sending out parts.


----------



## Ads (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks guys and you were both correct Auber are very good!

The problem was..........

as I'd asked for a unit in Farenheit the unit was sent out as a US unit and was set up for 60hz not the UK 50 Hz.

As easy as that, a little tweak in the settings. Now stable as a stable thing - well chuffed!

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Great news


----------

